
Using Robotics to Teach Computer Programming - mcgwiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/28/business/using-robotics-to-teach-computer-programming.html?hpw&rref=education&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpHedThumbWell&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
VLM
The history of "robots used to teach computing" is interesting, the language
"logo" and physical turtles that run on it. Roughly Apple II era. Also the
heathkit HERO robot series, still perhaps the best machine hardware of the
genre.

~~~
scholia
Floor turtles were very popular in UK schools. Also, Big Trak
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Trak](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Trak)

------
josephlord
They were using Bee-bots with the youngest children at my son's school last
week (mostly 4 year olds still).

[http://www.bee-bot.us/bee-bot/bee-bot.html](http://www.bee-bot.us/bee-
bot/bee-bot.html)

------
KhalilK
Minecraft's ComputerCraft turtles anyone?

~~~
kaoD
You mean Logo's turtles :P

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_(programming_language)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_\(programming_language\))

Which I just learnt is in turn based on:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_(robot)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtle_\(robot\))

~~~
xavierxf-
He means these:
[http://computercraft.info/wiki/Turtle](http://computercraft.info/wiki/Turtle)

